# NLS Grow for Tropheus



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Not looking to start a huge debate here, but is it ok to feed NLS Grow to Tropheus fry? Not 100% sure, but I suspect it has a higher protein content and therefore has me a little bit concerned.

pete


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> Not looking to start a huge debate here, but is it ok to feed NLS Grow to Tropheus fry? Not 100% sure, but I suspect it has a higher protein content and therefore has me a little bit concerned.
> 
> pete


I just ordered a 5lb bucket of the NLS Grow for my trophs when I get them. I've read on here that its ok for them to eat b/c they are fry and need the protein for growth.

Besides, my breeder said that is what the young trophs get fed and I'll take her word on fish any day of the week! 8)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fine I believe.
There are other things that work fine too.
NLS cichlid just brake it up a bit first.
The NLS H2O wafers are great too. You can leave them to graze on them for quite some time.
24 hours I think the packet says but never seen one last more than a few seconds. :wink:

Though I have raised Tropheus to salable size about 2" on nothing more than the cheapest regular flake I could get.

I spotted no difference but maybe there is if you do controlled trials. :wink:

Excess protein will just be broken down by the filters (mostly excreated through the gills as ammonia). Its not the quantity of protein but the amount of the limiting amino acids in the food contains that is important. NLS growth has very good limiting amino acids rates but rather more total protein I think than is needed) As long as your filtration is up to it and your water changes big enough (to get rid of the extra protein brake down products) you can prob get higher growth from growth foods but they are not really needed for Tropheus.

I am not sure what to make of commertial Tropheus breeders. One I hear doses his fish every month with antibiotics and feeds protein rich Trout pellets. His young are not for the likes of me.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

HBH fry bites works amazingly well for my tropheus fry... I get good growth out of them. I'm sure it is a lot cheaper than spectrum foods or the dannichi I feed my adults for that matter. 1/2 lb or fry bites will last you for a LONG time


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

My Tropheus in the growout get NLS 0.5 mm "Small Fish" mixed with about 20% NLS 1.0 mm "Cichlid" for the benefit of those juvies who are larger.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

I use Growth Formula for my Tropheus fry. Good stuff, lots of water changes and you get amazing growth :thumb:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Xenomorph said:


> I use Growth Formula for my Tropheus fry. Good stuff, lots of water changes and you get amazing growth :thumb:


Yes Yes lots of good food and clean water is my moto... :thumb:


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

flashg said:


> Xenomorph said:
> 
> 
> > I use Growth Formula for my Tropheus fry. Good stuff, lots of water changes and you get amazing growth :thumb:
> ...


Thats why I'm putting an automatic water changing system on my 150 gal tank 8)

NLS and fresh water...sounds like a winning combination to me!


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

^Indeed it is. Keep up the good work.


----------

